# Riego automatizado con pic según sensor de humedad



## enano.gm (Abr 15, 2008)

buenas! para la escuela tengo que hacer un proyecto, y elegí el riego automatizado. tengo que hacerlo con el pic 16f628. buscando en esta página encontré un tema que hablaba algo parecido y a un miembro le dieron el circuito de un sensor de humedad en el que según la humedad del suelo un led destellaba. la duda que le surgió al miembro ya mencionado es que él necesitaba conectarlo al algo para que le active una bomba de riego, o algo así. entonces le dieron el circuito con un amplificador operacional que derivaba en un relé.

mi duda es la siguiente: yo quisiera conectar todo esto a el pic 16f628. Lo que yo no sé es si puedo conectar la salida que alimenta al led directamente al pic, o tengo que conectar la salida del relé. en cualquiera de los dos casos quisiera que me den una guía para saber mas o menos como hacer.

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## cooperharris (Abr 15, 2008)

hola,primero :¿ es necesario que uses  este  "sensor" especificamente?, porque  personalmente  me parece demasiado sencillo como inexacto y disfuncional si quieres trabajar con pic, seria mejor que compraras un sensor de humedad, no son muy costosos, y por lo demas, solo necesitarias un transistor un par de resistencias, un diodo y un  relé para mandar la señal y prenda la bomba de  agua, espero te sirva la información, cualquier cosa escribe y en lo que pueda  te ayudare.


----------



## enano.gm (Abr 16, 2008)

hola, como te va? primero que nada gracias por responder. 
mirá, te comento, el proyecto lo tengo que hacer para recibirme, estoy en una escuela técnica. lo único comprado pueden ser los componentes, todo lo demás tiene que ser diseñado, probado y armado de manera manual, espero hacerme enteder.
yo también pensaba en directamente hacer el programa para el pic que lo único que haga es activar la bomba de riego para ciertos horarios en el día y listo. o sino poner cuatro displays, en donde con pulsadores yo elijo la cantidad de minutos y le meto "enter". bueno, yo igual recién estoy empezando a pensar como podría ser este proyecto, pero si me podes tirar un par de ideas con el tema del riego me sería bastante útil, porque creo que para el 2 de mayo tengo que entregar una carta que la firmo yo, mi compañero de proyecto y mis dos profesores en donde explico detalladamente lo que hace mi proyecto, y por ahora lo único que sé de mi proyecto es el título,   , jaja

desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 17, 2008)

Para medir la humedad del suelo o liquidos solo es necesario dos electrodos o piquetas, se trata de unas barillas que se clavan en el suelo, puede ser un par de alambres, clavos o similares de unos 7-15 cm. 
Un punto importante a tener en cuenta es la corrosion, como comentas es solo una practica de colegio por lo que puedes utilizar un par de hilos de cobre rigido clavados en el suelo 

Otro punto importante es la electrolisis, hay circular una pequeña corriente se descompondrian o migrarian particulas de un electrodo a otro, para evitar esto debe utilizarse corriente alterna o pulsante, de forma que las particulas son de ida y vuelta, resultado cero.

Te he puesto dos circuitos a ver cual te gusta mas, te aconsejo que los montes con un simple operacional (741,lt71,lt81...) hasta que veas que funcionan bien. Despues utiliza el interno del pic16f628

El circuito superior:

Si funcionamiento es basa en generar una onda cuadrada que si lo he diseñado bien variara segun la humedad.
La frecuencia viene fijada r3 y C1.
El condensador C2 solo es para evitar que circule corriente continua, si es posible que no sea electrolitico.
El pic trabajaria como un frecuencimetro, mides el tiempo o los pulsos que hay en un segundo.
De esta forma puedes medir la humedad.

Parametros a optimizar:
C2 interesa que no sea electrolitico o sea que sea de valor pequeño, pero viene fijado por la frecuencia de oscilacion.
La frecuencia interesa que sea alta para que el condensador C2 sea pequeño, la resistencia R3 interesa que sea grande para mejorar la resolucion.
Si la frecuencia es muy grande el micro no podra procesarlo o estara muy ocupado.

Son parametros para optimizar, pero eso lo dejas para el final.

Lo primero que debes probar es montar el circuito con un simple operacional y comprobar si funciona.
Coges un papel y pones dos hilos desnudos separados unos 5cm y pegados con cinta, le tiras agua y mides con el osciloscopio o tester como va variando a medida que se extendiendo la manga de humedad.


Segundo metodo, este es del tipo todo/nada (en principio)

El pic genera una onda cuadrada que se aplica a un electrodo.
Por el segundo electrodo se recoge la señal, se rectifica y duplica. La aplicamos a un comparador que mide la tension. El divisor de tension ajusta el punto de dispara y la resistencia de 1M da un poco de histeresis para estabilizar el punto de funcionamiento.

Tambien se puede modificar para medir la resistencia cambiando el divisor de tension por una red  RC. Pero eso ya lo veriamos en una segunda discusion sobre el tema.

Este es el mas sencillo de hacer, en la salida del operacional le pones un led y veras si funciona o no.


----------



## enano.gm (Abr 19, 2008)

oka, muchas gracias!

lo voy a pensar, cuando ya decida algo lo comunico por acá mismo.

todavía no tengo nada decidido ni nada fijo, de todos modos gracias a los que contestaron, me sirvieron bastante sus aportes


----------



## maryah (Dic 10, 2010)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> Para medir la humedad del suelo o liquidos solo es necesario dos e
> Este es el mas sencillo de hacer, en la salida del operacional le pones un led y veras si funciona o no.



ola tendras de casualidad el programa en proteus? ISIS??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2010)

http://Esto tiene copyright/y viola/la norma 2.9




> 2.9  Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.


----------

